# computer programs for amounts



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I need asap to know if anyone knows of a good computer program(s) for catering amounts to help me price out proposals for jobs or even in book form. I am so frustrated with web sites that have different amounts from others, i.e., one site stated 8 honeydews per 100 people for a fruit platter, while another site stated 30-40 pounds per 100 people.

If anyone can help me i would be very grateful. I need this into yesterday.


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

I think that if your doing this as a business you'll need to learn through trial and error. A web site will not be able to produce all the variables your looking for. 30-40 pounds of cantalope? how many different pieces of fruit are you using on the fruit platter? is it for one hour or four hours, ladies or men, served before a meal, as a meal or as dessert, is there a main course....etc. etc.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

The cantalope was just an example of how different the web sites are for amounts. I don't do alot of this anymore, usually just for friends and family, this just happens to be a large gathering and i would like to help out a friend. I know that there are computer programs out there, i would just like to know what some of the better ones were.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Having been doing this for 45 years, I have found there is an average in their someplace. However there are no programs that I know of. We developed averages then established a par stock or house count to back them up.Example green beans 16 pounds per 100 guest which is 2 1/2 ounces per person. and always a case xtra in the house. One has to factor in age of patrons at function. Time of day,weather,ethnics , male and female mix?Example men 1 1/2 rolls per person woman 3/4 per person. Keep track of what you are doing and you will establish an average which will work.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for your reply ED to my post, I have since found a program with what I was looking for, but it is very expensive so I am better off using this forum and the wonderful people associated with it.:lips:


----------

